# The collab thread



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Got a recording you like, but want to see where else it can go? Post a link to the download and see what others do. 

For posting a collaboration recording, please tag whoever had the base idea.

No trash talk, and no stealing music. Aside from that, have fun!

(Posting tempo and key of your track is very helpful).


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Okay, I'll bite. I've uploaded a few piano tracks for my guitar player to practise to, so why not repurpose one or two. Here's the theme music from the film _Black Orpheus,_ "Manha de Carnival." Anyone my age will recognise it, I think. A lovely melody.

http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/piano/Manha de Carnival.mp3

and you'll find the chart here: http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/latin & caribbean.pdf

When the pdf opens click on the song title to go to that page. Tempo moderato.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Good idea. Wanna. Haven't got a friggin clue of how to do it.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Good idea. Wanna. Haven't got a friggin clue of how to do it.


Well, first you'd want to learn the piece. I see MdC as an instrumental with the guitar taking most of the tune, though I've sketched the tune in the accompaniment to help you know where you are. (It's in midi, so I can go back and mute my melody where it's not needed.) There's a short intro, then the tune starts and goes through three times and then the coda. Once you're comfy with playing your part, record just the guitar part. Use headphones if you're playing acoustic. Then upload it here and I'll drop it into Logic and mix it with the piano part and post that. If someone wants to layer on another part, they can record, again, just their part and I'll plop it into the mix. etc


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> ... upload it here.


I have Audacity. Export? Save as?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice chart Doug. Looks like fun. Love those latin chord progressions.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> I have Audacity. Export? Save as?


Best quality mp3 should be good enough and not stupid huge.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> Best quality mp3 should be good enough and not stupid huge.


Soundcloud?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> … Love those latin chord progressions.


The movie is wonderful, too. Full of Brazilian carnival music, huge percussion, and the classic story of Orpheus.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> Soundcloud?


I don't think I can do that. My computer is a 2008 black MacBook and it won't open Soundcloud. How about I PM you my email address? Email: the pickup truck of the digital world.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Doug Gifford said:


> I don't think I can do that. My computer is a 2008 black MacBook and it won't open Soundcloud. How about I PM you my email address? Email: the pickup truck of the digital world.


I have seen the old black&white version of the movie.

Email: now yer talking my language. I will get to work on the chart tomorrow, see what I can do.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> I have seen the old black&white version of the movie.
> 
> Email: now yer talking my language. I will get to work on the chart tomorrow, see what I can do.


Okay! Looking forward to the next iteration.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Doug,
Jeez, man, you scared the crap out of me. After downloading your mp3 file and printing the chart, I tried playing over the piano track you provided, just the chords to get a feel for the song. 
Sounded weird. Sounded awful. Sounded horrible. Couldn't make any of the chart's chords work over anything. Just about fried my brain thinking what could be wrong.
Then the light over my head went on.....what if the chart's in a different key, I wondered. Duh. Sure enough, the piano track is playing a whole note higher than the chart.
Where the chart says Gm, the piano's playing Am.
Suddenly it made some sense.
I'll start again.
You're forgiven. Maybe.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Doug Gifford better clarify the key, Doug. I was trying it in A minor yesterday and two flats today. Either one is fine.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

blueshores_guy said:


> Doug,
> Jeez, man, you scared the crap out of me. After downloading your mp3 file and printing the chart, I tried playing over the piano track you provided, just the chords to get a feel for the song.
> Sounded weird. Sounded awful. Sounded horrible. Couldn't make any of the chart's chords work over anything. Just about fried my brain thinking what could be wrong.
> Then the light over my head went on.....what if the chart's in a different key, I wondered. Duh. Sure enough, the piano track is playing a whole note higher than the chart.
> ...


Oops. I checked and I'm playing from a different chart in a different key from the one in the book. You know, you try to keep everything in sync but it too often doesn't happen. The online version is fixed now.

I think I changed keys to accommodate a tenor sax who couldn't transpose from concert to Bb.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> @Doug Gifford better clarify the key, Doug. I was trying it in A minor yesterday and two flats today. Either one is fine.


If you go back to the online chart, it's now back in Ami where we started. Sorry about that.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

For anyone using the revised chart: I think the Eb9 chord shown in the second bar (and throughout the song, always following Bm7b5) is incorrect......E7 is more likely.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

blueshores_guy said:


> For anyone using the revised chart: I think the Eb9 chord shown in the second bar (and throughout the song, always following Bm7b5) is incorrect......E7 is more likely.


Yeah. I am going for E7 as well, although adding the b9 is an interesting option. The note is F, same as the b5 in the previous chord.

Still learning this jazzy piece, but very optimistic. I understand the music, but my actual skills verge on pathetic. It is going to take a lot of practice to do what I want to do. 

Where are you at?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Where am I at in terms of the song? Currently stuck on the 8th bar, the one showing C#dim and then Ab9. The C#dim sounds OK following the Cmaj7, but I have difficulty thinking the Ab9 is right.
Maybe I'll search for some other charts of this song and see if I find anything that seems to sound better.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Disregard. Wrong bar. Sorry.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

The little superscript flat in front of the 9 means the 9 is flat, not the whole chord. So: EG#BDF . I guess I could have notated it as E7b9 (or later A7b9) or put it in parentheses but since these are my chord charts and I know what that means I'm lazy about it. An Eb would have a much larger flat symbol sitting on the base line rather than superscript. Unfortunately, this song doesn't have any flat chords for you to see the difference.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

OK, thanks, Doug. That clarifies things a lot. Will carry on. At this rate I should have a guitar track ready to add in about six months.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Here's the original chart from "The Real Book": http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/song_charts/Black_Orpheus.pdf

I replaced the chord symbols because I prefer that the chord notation be in my own dialect…


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

blueshores_guy said:


> OK, thanks, Doug. That clarifies things a lot. Will carry on. At this rate I should have a guitar track ready to add in about six months.


Great! We should be out of isolation by then.

Here's a legit version of the song, from the movie.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

This little project reminded me that I've done this before.......about 10 years ago I did some collaboration songs with other members of the Heritage Owners Club.
The songs are mine, the solo tracks were done by others: friend John from Ohio on the first song; JeffB from Australia on the second one. Unfortunately, Jeff's equipment setup left some hum on the recording, but I figure that's because the electricity down there is upside-down.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-433381886%2Feyes-remix


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-433381886%2Fcity-cowboys-collaboration


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If anyone wants to add to these, feel free:


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fsaw-wk8-b


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fchill-glitch-in-am


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Music by Budda (all instruments)
Lyrics by KapnKrunch ("vocal")


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-453487393-638909333%2Fthe-old-town-04


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Didn't quite take 6 months, although it felt that long.
Manha de Carnaval, featuring piano by Doug Gifford.........


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-433381886%2Fmanha-de-carnaval


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Good idea. Wanna. Haven't got a friggin clue of how to do it.


Me neither! I would love to contribute.

I have some self written songs. If I have to I will change the key to suit. There’s lots of cool things that I could offer this collaboration.

just if you could lay it out in a sequence I can follow. As you know I am absolute technotard. Maybe I will even add some vocals even though I sound like a dead cow. It’s all about having fun!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Install Audacity. 

Play the backing track on computer and hit record in Audacity. You now have the backing in Audacity

EDIT>PREFERENCES>RECORD>OVERDUB(check)&SOFTWAREPLAYBACK(check) 

Play/sing into computer and hit record. Your track added. Repeat. More tracks added. Mute/delete/hack&slash tracks til satisfied.

FILE>EXPORT>wav 

Drop wav. file into Soundcloud. Copy the address and share in Conversation or Post Thread.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

KapnKrunch said:


> Install Audacity.
> 
> Play the backing track on computer and hit record in Audacity. You now have the backing in Audacity
> 
> ...


Thx. I am struggling to do this as we speak.


----------



## Double A (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey! I've got a couple of rough tracks in the Black Keys / Raconteurs / Sloan sort of vein if anyone is interested in collaborating on them they could use some help, especially in the vocal department. Wav Stems for the songs are in the Google drive folder linked below. I think that should work but if you're interested and the link doesnt work just shoot me a message and I'll share the folder directly. Cheers! Aaron

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

blueshores_guy said:


> Didn't quite take 6 months, although it felt that long.
> Manha de Carnaval, featuring piano by Doug Gifford.........
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Very cool guitars.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Double A said:


> Hey! I've got a couple of rough tracks in the Black Keys / Raconteurs / Sloan sort of vein if anyone is interested in collaborating on them they could use some help, especially in the vocal department. Wav Stems for the songs are in the Google drive folder linked below. I think that should work but if you're interested and the link doesnt work just shoot me a message and I'll share the folder directly. Cheers! Aaron


"Access denied". Could be my old iPad?


----------



## Double A (Jan 31, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> "Access denied". Could be my old iPad?


Hmmm let's try this one:

Meet Google Drive – One place for all your files

Think this one should prompt you to request access which will send me an email notice


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Double A said:


> Hmmm let's try this one


"You need access" 

Try SoundCloud. Even I got that to work...


----------



## Double A (Jan 31, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> "You need access"
> 
> Try SoundCloud. Even I got that to work...


That I can do. One just has the guitar stem because I apparently dont have a full mix version. But gives the idea.

Check out Aaron Thompson on #SoundCloud Aaron Thompson


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Doug Gifford said:


> Thank you! Very cool guitars.


You're welcome, Doug. I think this is the place where I'm supposed to say it was a pleasure playing over your excellent piano track. But the truth is, I never find recording a pure pleasure. More like work. I'm not very good at improvising for a solo track, so it takes a fair bit of time to come up with themes/licks/riffs (whatever you wish to call them) that fit the song and give it some life. And that's work. Hard work.

But thanks for sharing your track with us. I usually don't like my recordings too much just after they've been completed, but I've listened to this one about a half dozen times, and it's starting to grow on me. Let's just say there aren't TOO many horrible mistakes made in the guitar parts. You always have to leave some flubs in there so that others can say they'd play it better. 

And speaking of guitars, I share your opinion and think my guitars are indeed cool. (Not the playing, the instruments.) And I've noticed that a lot of folks wish to know exactly what I'm using. Well, the rhythm track used a Heritage H155. Since I like showing gear shots, here's a photo of the H155 before the Seth Lovers got changed for a set of Mark Atkinson 38 Special single-coils, which totally brightened up and clarified its sound:










And the melody/solo track was done on a Heritage H535:










Now all you need to do is supply some more tracks of Luiz Bonfa songs.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Double A said:


> That I can do. One just has the guitar stem because I apparently dont have a full mix version. But gives the idea.
> 
> Check out Aaron Thompson on #SoundCloud Aaron Thompson


Yeah, those work. They sound fresh. "You come running" is a good complete backing track. Bass (and drums) would be good on "Funny"


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

blueshores_guy said:


> …thanks for sharing your track with us. I usually don't like my recordings too much just after they've been completed, but I've listened to this one about a half dozen times, and it's starting to grow on me. Let's just say there aren't TOO many horrible mistakes made in the guitar parts. You always have to leave some flubs in there so that others can say they'd play it better.
> 
> Now all you need to do is supply some more tracks of Luiz Bonfa songs.


I think there's something coming but something a little closer to home. Need to think it through first.

If you'd really like to go on a latin jag, I'm up for that, too. Here's a start, again from the tracks I recorded for Rob, my guitar player. JazzAgeJazz band resources . Maybe "Groovin'" because, why not?

I didn't notice any flubs on first hearing and that's the one that matters most. I could listen for them if you'd like 

Will you let me have a shot at mixing this? If you'd send me your guitar tracks (do you have my email? It's easiest for me that way), I'd like to remix the piano left hand and mute a lot of the right hand, some which was landmarking rather than for the hit single. Or maybe I'll just re-record the piano, treat the original track as 'sacrificial." I haven't mixed more than two tracks in a few years. It would be fun.

I wonder if anyone here can sing in spanish?


----------



## Double A (Jan 31, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Yeah, those work. They sound fresh. "You come running" is a good complete backing track. Bass (and drums) would be good on "Funny"


Our drummer has currently stolen my iPad which has the full mix on it, will post once I retrieve


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Doug Gifford, here are my ideas on Mahna de Carnival 

AKA: Black Orpheus 

AKA: A Day in the Life of a Fool 

the melody played on one string, then some tremolo chords with the lyrics, and lastly my "fancy" guitar work


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-453487393-638909333%2Fmanha-de-carnival-01

as much as I would like to add some harmonica to @Double A "Running" track, that will have to wait. no more collab' until I get some work done outdoors. 

I can listen tho', c'mon team.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

This sounds fun! I'll join in.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Lola said:


> Thx. I am struggling to do this as we speak.


Holy. Two weeks already since your post. Are you making any progress? I managed to get something together for Black Orpheus, but further attempts (at multi-tracking) have been very frustrating. Latency, echoing, all kinds of problems. Maybe I will just wait until the lock-down is over and get back to recording live on reel-to-reel with other musicians. It's more fun outdoors now anyway. Have you had any success?


----------

